# Whistler sking



## Floridaski (Jul 20, 2006)

We have an Ironwood unit on hold for week 13 in March.  Can anyone give me advice on the sking in Whistler?  I broke my leg and blew out my knee 3 years ago in Breckenridge.  I had my knee fixed - but I am now a green run skier due to the high risk level related to my injury.  I am just glad I can still ski.  What are their green runs like?  Will I have any trouble?


----------



## Floridaski (Jul 20, 2006)

One more question - are their green runs similar to Colorado greens?  I would think the snow would be very good in week 13 but, ice is a concern also due to my knee.  Thanks for all your help with Ironwood!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 20, 2006)

I ski the first weekend in April almost every year.  That's  either Week 13 or 14, depending on how the calendar falls that particular year.  There's a signfiicant drop in lift ticket prices after the last weekend in March.

At that time, skiing is pretty much restricted to the tops of the mountains, mid-station and higher.  Below that it gets very slushy.  Areas of the slopes that get sun will tend to be slushy, not icy.  If they do freeze up overnight, they will usually thaw pretty quickly.  But all of the green runs and quite few of the intermediate runs are thoroughly groomed nightly, so ice isn't a problem.

Icy can be a problem in ungroomed shaded areas, particularly near the tops of the mountains, but since it sounds as if  you won't be going in those areas that shouldn't be a problem.

****

One nice feature of Whistler is that most of the lifts that access the upper parts of the mountain have easy trails down (usually no worse than an easy intermediate).  That enables groups of skiers of verying abilities to stay together.  They can go up on the lift together, then everybody can pick trails down that match their individual abilities.  

If you are sticking strictly to green runs but your group has skiers of varying abilities, Whistler Mtn would probably be a better choice than Blackcomb Mtn.  You would spend most of your time on the Big Red and Emerald Chairs, while others in your group could some of the intermediate runs off of those chairs as well.  From those chairs the more adanced members could venture into Harmony Bowl (off the Emerald Chair) or continue up the Peaks Express.  From the Summit express they can return to the Emerald Chair via Harmony Bowl) or return to Big Red chair by skiing out Whistler Bowl, Bagel Bowl, or Highway 86.

Garbonzo chair would also work for a mised group.  Garbonzo serves a lot of green area, but also directly serives some blue and single black diamond areas.


----------



## Floridaski (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks so much, my son and husband both ski blues and blacks.   Sounds like Whistler will serve our needs and I have always wanted to go.  It looks like we will have to overnight in Vancouver each way - but it sounds great.  Thanks again for all your knowledge.


----------



## BevL (Jul 20, 2006)

If you have to overnight in Vancouver, try Priceline.  There are usually some pretty good prices available.

Alternatively, you may choose to fly into Seattle and drive up.  We tend to do that instead of flying in and out of Canada, the taxes are horrible.

Bev


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 20, 2006)

Steve gave you great advice. 

Whistler mountain has a great number of runs, feed by chairs and gondolas so skiers of all ablities can be in the same area yet ski runs of varied skill requirements. 

Have a great time.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 20, 2006)

If your son and husband like more advanced runs, and you feel you're able to handle groomed intermediate runs, the Glacier and Harmony chairs would be excellent choices.  Both chairs are marked expert only, but do have groomed intermediate routs down (those trails follow cat tracks).  Harmony Chair and Harmony Bowl, particularly, offer a wide variety of skiing conditions, with a lot of intermediate terrain (partly groomed).  No greens back in those areas.  

****

Harmony Bowl is probably my favorite area to ski at Whstler if the snow isn't too old.  Last year I was up with a couple of friends, one of whom spends almost all of his time on nothing more challenging than a groomed intermediate, and another who hadn't downhill skiied in 25 years and was learning all over again. We all had a blast in Harmony Bowl - everyone was able to get snow and conditions that exactly matched what they were interested.

*****

Unless there has been a recent large dump, don't waste time at Seventh Heaven on Blackcomb Mountain.  It gets a lot of sun, and that late in the season conditions are pretty bad, rocky with ice in the morning and slush in the afternoon.  If there's been a good dump, though, Seventh Heaven offers great skiing.

****

Your husband and son would probably enjoy skiing Blackcomb Glacier.  It's a fun ski, with wide open areas and not very many people.  But the trail out is a  long cat track and there's one stretch beyond the toe of the glacier where you need to either pole or stride a short upgrade to reach the start of the cat track.


----------



## Dondy5 (Jul 20, 2006)

May I recommend BANFF as an alternative Ski Vacation Destination.  This is in Canada's Premier Park and features five World Class Downhill Runs.
Fly into Calgary International and drive (or bus) the 140km (80mi) to the this breathtaking area.
Prices can be 'significantly' less than at Whistler... avoid "March Break"  (students flood the place)
Ski season is from November to April...
Yes, the SUMMER season is Fantastic too... hiking, golf, siteseeing, bike riding, etc.


----------



## Floridaski (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks again, I will look into flying into WA instead of Vancouver.  The flights are very expensive and I agree the taxes do seem to add up quickly.  Is it around a 5 hour drive from WA state to Whistler?

Also, thanks for the sking info - my son is 8 and has been sking for 6 years.  He skied the first time in pull ups - so he will love sking on the glacier.  We have wanted to go to Whistler for quite some time - but it take so long to get there we have been putting it off.


----------



## JillChang (Jul 20, 2006)

If you fly into Vancouver, there is a shuttle from the airport that will take you directly to Whistler Village, extremely convenient, and runs quite late, you don't have to overnight in Vancouver (only if you want to of course, Vancouver is a gorgeous city to spend a couple of days)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 20, 2006)

Floridaski said:
			
		

> Thanks again, I will look into flying into WA instead of Vancouver.  The flights are very expensive and I agree the taxes do seem to add up quickly.  Is it around a 5 hour drive from WA state to Whistler?
> 
> Also, thanks for the sking info - my son is 8 and has been sking for 6 years.  He skied the first time in pull ups - so he will love sking on the glacier.  We have wanted to go to Whistler for quite some time - but it take so long to get there we have been putting it off.


Whistler is about three hours from WA, but abouit five from Seattle (once you hit the road and assuming your don't wind up fighting commute hour traffic in either Seattle or Vancouver.  

I suspect you will find that cost of renting a car in Seattle (recommend checking Priceline and Hotwire) will be about the same as, or less than, the cost of a shuttling from and to Vancouver airport.  With cheaper air fare into SEA, arrival in SEA may be be cheaper - though it will make for a long day.


----------



## PA- (Jul 24, 2006)

Floridaski said:
			
		

> We have an Ironwood unit on hold for week 13 in March.  Can anyone give me advice on the sking in Whistler?  I broke my leg and blew out my knee 3 years ago in Breckenridge.  I had my knee fixed - but I am now a green run skier due to the high risk level related to my injury.  I am just glad I can still ski.  What are their green runs like?  Will I have any trouble?



Much as I like Whistler, it's not worth the horrendous trip from Florida, in my opinion, unless you're spending more than a week there.  2 days of travel, 2 overnight stays in vancouver, for four days of skiing isn't worth it, in my book.

Skiing that time of year is better in Colorado.  Good exchanges are easy that late in the season.  You might want to re-think your vacation.  Just my opinion.


----------

